# Nigerian Dwarf Buck



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

I managed to snag a Nigerian Dwarf buck, he's supposed to be registered, but I usually don't count on it until I see the papers. He has blue eyes, black and white fur. I am going to call him "Black Torque". Only paid $100 for him, he's 4 months old, and nearly ready to breed, but I wont let him, lol!!! Yet.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cool...congrats!! I think we will need some pics though.


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah, it's too late now, and he's full of energy that's why I am calling him Torque), I'll try to get some tomorrow, as it's supposed to be a really nice day.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awesome! I love the name by the way!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Pics pics! Lol


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL! I thought about calling him Oreo, because he has this white patch on the side against black walls, but Torque fits his personality  He's a HEAVY bugger too! I can't believe how bulky he is for his age.


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

Pictures!!!

http://postimage.org/image/vkyvbr38/

http://postimage.org/image/vl750hk4/

http://postimage.org/image/vlc3mj1g/

http://postimage.org/image/vlh28kis/


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Too cute! I like his "belt".


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

He has a very adorable face! I hate bucks with big, masculine and clunky heads. I have a doe who the owners called Oreo because her registered name is Dakota Oreo. I call her Dakota. Oreo seems to be more fitting for a very silly, child-like goat. I really like the name Torque. Belts are cool. I had a belted buck called Dante. Belts are dominant as far as I can tell from research and belted goats tend to pass it along quite a lot. Mine put a belt on every single kid he gave me (5 I think....I only used him one year.) If not a belt, they will put small spots on the mid-section of kids....like a fragment of the belt. I'm sure it's not 100%, but supposedly is very dominant, so he should give you lots of white markings.


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

I want to get a patchy female to see what they would do. I seen a VERY nice ash grey with white patches, when I get money, Im'a be picky, I want a lot of whites, greys and blacks, I am a FANATIC for those colors.

Oh yeah, that white tint he has is just the dust I put on him, his black fur is BLACK.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...he's so cute! Chunky little guy too, huh? :lol:


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

yes, all the goats the lady owned were quick chunky


----------

